# Broccoli love



## mannycool (Oct 2, 2012)

Fiona (we decided to rename her) absolutely loves broccoli, she hates when i come near her while she's eating them.
http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/temisanren/20130312_133121_6_zps09df33c7.jpg 

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/temisanren/media/20130329_171945_zps92b810ea.mp4.html


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG. Resource guarding among tiels. Who would think? Cute video.


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awe, so cute. Broccoli is sunny's favorite too!


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

do you guys steam your broccoli ?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahaha! Love it "Don't mess with my broc!". Skiddle Bum likes broccolini.

What mutation is Fiona? I adore her colours.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hehe. This is a great video.

Fiona is a gorgeous tiel too! He colouring is lovely.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mannycool (Oct 2, 2012)

dokseus said:


> do you guys steam your broccoli ?


I buy them fresh, then wash it before serving


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

she's beautiful!


----------



## mannycool (Oct 2, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Hahahaha! Love it "Don't mess with my broc!". Skiddle Bum likes broccolini.
> 
> What mutation is Fiona? I adore her colours.


She's a white-faced pearl pied


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess she does! Like the name by the way.


----------

